

Legally evade taxes; buy your own offshore company. - gunnaraasen
http://loophole4all.com/

======
rahimnathwani
I thought perhaps that the 'Paolo Cirio Ltd' at the bottom of the page was a
fake company name, but it actually exists. Its first annual accounts are due
to be filed in a couple of months, so I'll make a calendar note to download
them then.

[http://data.companieshouse.gov.uk/doc/company/08188080](http://data.companieshouse.gov.uk/doc/company/08188080)

------
gunnaraasen
Loophole4all is another art project by Paolo Cirio, one of the people behind
the recently HN front-paged "Google will eat itself" project. This is probably
one of the most interesting pieces of art and social commentary I've come
across. Especially relevant to tech since Facebook, Apple, etc. are infamous
for using these tax evasion schemes. (Note: the site was launched a year ago.)

